# That FINAL Point.....



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel (& his Mom & Dad) are off to Markham this weekend to try to get that final point!!!! We're showing Friday, Saturday & Sunday but skipping the Monday show. Handler, Colin Brownlee, will be in the seat this weekend - Colin handled Nyg at Elgin for his Best of Breed win so we know that he does a great job!

Wish us luck!!!!!! Tonight is bath night.........

We're also looking forward to meeting "Montys Mom" & dad at the show! Anyone else from here going???? If you do, stop on by - we're # 162!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Luck ! Wish we were close enough to go.... it would be a thrill!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I didn't even know about it but I think my weekend is all booked up. 
Good Luck!
If I can, i'll try to swing by but I can't make any promises


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Nygel (& his Mom & Dad) are off to Markham this weekend to try to get that final point!!!! We're showing Friday, Saturday & Sunday but skipping the Monday show. Handler, Colin Brownlee, will be in the seat this weekend - Colin handled Nyg at Elgin for his Best of Breed win so we know that he does a great job!
> 
> Wish us luck!!!!!! Tonight is bath night.........
> 
> We're also looking forward to meeting "Montys Mom" & dad at the show! Anyone else from here going???? If you do, stop on by - we're # 162!


 
GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel showed great with handler, Colin Brownlee, but there were no points to be had. No excuses as there were some really nice GRs there at the show. It just wasn't our weekend! Again, that dreaded final point. 

Colin did comment that Nyg was an amazing boy to work with both on the grooming table and in the ring! 

Till next time...............


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh well Gwen...such is dog shows, yah win some, yah lose some!!! I am sure the last point is in the very near future!! Good luck Nyg...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sorry you didn't get that final point! We'll be wishing you luck next time though!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Good luck!! I'll be watching for results on W_G to see if he got that LAST POINT! Hey, you should be glad you have the majors!! 

That last point will come ... can't wait to hear you brag!


----------

